# Where can I buy spackle ?



## flanajb (23 May 2011)

I have a Fine Woodworking book and they use Spackle for filling MDF ends or routed sections. I have not heard of Spackle here in the UK and wondered what other forumites use.

Thanks


----------



## Boatfixer (23 May 2011)

I think Spackle is american Polyfilla - just do a search on here for mdf finishing and you will find many methods for curing the fluffy ends on mdf.

Graham


----------



## OLD (23 May 2011)

wickes its a compound used to fill the joints screw heads etc on there dry wall plaster board system.


----------



## flanajb (23 May 2011)

Thanks for you posts.


----------



## Tony Spear (23 May 2011)

According to a Mr. Bill Bryson it's American for Polyfilla! :wink:


----------



## misterfish (24 May 2011)

When I've heard/seen it used on US TV programs it's drywall jointing compound. http://www.wickes.co.uk/jointing-compound/invt/220995/ is what I've used in the past.

Misterfish


----------

